# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for January 2009

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Go Ice Skating


Advanced Task - Visit the Lost City of Atlantis

----------


## iadr

*Lost City Of Atlantis - Visiting* 
I am riding something like a chariot, out in the middle of the ocean, that the front wheels suddenly collapse on, which dumps me and the chariot straight down into the ocean.  When I get to the bottom of the ocean I notice that I am able to breath underwater.  There are all of these small colorful fish swimming around, the kind you would see in an aquarium at a zoo, light blue, a very pretty dark blue, light and dark green, brown spotted fish, and some yellow fish, but no red fish.  I am wondering why there are no red or orange colored fish down here. 

There is something like a large ship in front of me, which when I look closer, now appears to be the walls of an ancient city.  As I go inside there is this miniature replica of the Lost City Of Atlantis.  There are all of these tiny castles and building that are only about a foot tall all over the inside of this place.  It is really quite amazing looking with street and street signs, etc.  I am thinking that someone really went to a lot of work to build this replica of the Lost City Of Atlantis.

(I am a little disappointed when I wake up from this lucid that I only found a miniature replica of this city, until I start reading up on it more on the internet, after which I then understood what my subconscious mind was telling me.)

----------


## ninja9578

Happy New Year.

----------


## rvdork

HAPPY NEW YEAR LOL it's 12:42 where I am but I just had to find out the new lucid task before going to bed

----------


## Mes Tarrant

> Happy New Year.



Three cheers for your enthusiasm.  :tongue2: 

The advanced task is awesome btw. I can't wait to read more entries.

----------


## thedreamingwolfess

Happy New Year! I'm going to try these... If I can have another LD. I WILL HAVE AN LD. And I will do both tasks. =D

----------


## ninja9578

I'll make new badges sometime today or tomorrow.

----------


## ClouD

Tonight's to-do list. Orange name for a month yew.

----------


## ClouD

Looking around, feeling sick and restless. I start telling myself to shut-up.
There's dim light and it's very cold.

I can feel ice around my hands, as if there is ice moving around them. I clench my fists and the ice cuts through my skin. The pain enhances the lucidity, and the schizophrenic delirium drops.

I create feet, cutting away at rapidly growing flesh with ice that is sticking through my hands. I cut at the webbing between my feet, and put them down onto the ice. The ice is really dry and I stick to it, so I forcefully break through the ice and fall onto another sheet, which has shallow puddles forming all over it.

I thrust my arms downwards and searing ice shoots out from them, bridging to the platform of ice I am standing on. It feels very sharp against my arms.
I use my arms to guide me forward with my feet slushing through the glossy looking ice.

I'm am very focused, deliberately keeping control over the environment.
I keep tearing through the ice faster with my feet, no longer using arms to move. There is a lot of pain being wilfully induced - the ice shards are cutting through and moving in my legs and feet, but there's no blood.

A wall of ice is coming up, and water starts raining down on me. I feel each drop of water, whether it hits my body or the ice floor.

I close my eyes and put my legs into the ice whilst falling backwards but still moving, immersing myself under the ice.
I let the feeling of all the cold move towards the centre of my forehead, then let the feeling disappear.

I create a body, making it feel warm and sticky, but then wake up to a nosebleed.

I ended up only doing the Basic Task.

----------


## firat

Hello all, I'm a lurker of this thread. I'd try these tasks if I could get lucid more often and last a while. I'd suggest something: Maybe you could add an Master Task / Ultimate Task that asks you to do morally/ethically wrong things that you'd never do in real life. Example: Kill a baby, eat your puke, make out with an animal, sleep with a relative etc. You can guess how disgusting and hard it'd get...

----------


## ThreeLetterSyndrom

> Hello all, I'm a lurker of this thread. I'd try these tasks if I could get lucid more often and last a while. I'd suggest something: Maybe you could add an Master Task / Ultimate Task that asks you to do morally/ethically wrong things that you'd never do in real life. Example: Kill a baby, eat your puke, make out with an animal, sleep with a relative etc. You can guess how disgusting and hard it'd get...



I'm against. I will never do something in my dreams I wouldn't do in real life. That would disable me to do the master task. Not fair.

----------


## Hercuflea

Lol FAIL

----------


## magical mike

Last night I had a dream that I was speed skiing (That day I just went sking my first time)
And I dreamed that I beat the guy I was raceing but he keep saying he won..
(Never lucid BTW)

----------


## Sylph

Oh, I am SO gonna try these.  :smiley:

----------


## magical mike

I had another LD last night but I forgot!!!
Well, I was near the ocean, and I new I wa sdreaming, because I was talking about how weird it would be if I was dreaming right then, then I grabed my sister and said "Hooowwwdeee I am dreaming!" Then I couldent talk, and I looked around, and I was at looked like some place in florida..

----------


## redisreddish

Hey, i can't believe it, but i actually managed to have a lucid dream the night i read this! i went ice skating... i was sitting there and im like "wait, i'm suposed to go ice skating!" then i made a big frozen pond in front of me and, well, went skating.  :Off to Bed:  (sorry, smile is off topic, but, holy cow, its cute)

----------


## hellohihello

When I LD I am going to try both at the same time!

Go ice skating on the water to get to Atlantis! Does this count?

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> Hello all, I'm a lurker of this thread. I'd try these tasks if I could get lucid more often and last a while. I'd suggest something: Maybe you could add an Master Task / Ultimate Task that asks you to do morally/ethically wrong things that you'd never do in real life. Example: Kill a baby, eat your puke, make out with an animal, sleep with a relative etc. You can guess how disgusting and hard it'd get...



No.

We have the Task of the Year. That is enough. Plus, I doubt member would want to do thing that are ethically immoral.






> When I LD I am going to try both at the same time!
> 
> Go ice skating on the water to get to Atlantis! Does this count?



It doesn't matter how you execute it, as long as you did the tasks.  :smiley:

----------


## Creation X

I'm going to try both of these tonight, since last night was my first LD of 09!
I'm excited to get back into the LD section of DV. beyond dreaming is just...well I'm not going to go there right now. anyway, wish me luck!


also,  ::dancingcow::  and  ::yawn:: 
aren't your belongings anymore XD

----------


## Garjzla

i like the advanced one it will do two of my tasks at once

1 go under water
2   complete advaced task!

w00t

----------


## Snowy Egypt

> also,  and 
> aren't your belongings anymore XD



Wanna bet? 

Just try me... ::evil::

----------


## Elwood

Finally one of my suggestions lol (atlantis)

----------


## magical mike

Last night I was so UBER SICK (Today I had to go to the hospital and get two shots in my thigh, which hurt really bad)
But anyways last night (Or the night before this night) I was having non stop lucids.
I would lay in my bed, not being able to fall asleep. And I just seen faint images, not cleat, almost like I was imagining them, then I just tried to interact with them.. I Could control them through thought, but I couldn't fell anything in them..
Even when I had a full normal lucid dream, I felt so bad in the dream I just on purposely lost consciousness. Oh and in my first dream I had we went on vacation to Atlantis, I remember seeing a big sign that said "Welcome to Atlantis! Home of the" Thats all I could really make out, not even sure if thats what it said all the way or not.
But it shouldn't count because it wasn't that interesting, and I on purposely lost consciousness, and dint do anything at all.

----------


## ninja9578

Last night I was waterskiing.  Damn, I should have frozen the water.  :Sad:

----------


## panta-rei

::D: 

Okay, I was in a Walmart (I hate Walmart...) with friends, and we were looking for pudding... Don't know why. And suddenly I realized I was dreaming, so I thought to what was the task for the month... Originally I thought of the santa's sleigh, but remembered that was wrong. I remembered pitching ice skating as an idea, so I did that... I didn't go anywhere else... I made the store icy. I first made all the water fountains run, and turned on all the sinks in the bathroom, and started the fire sprinklers. Soon there was quite a bit of water in the store, about a foot deep. So I knocked over all the freezers, and opened up the ice cream shelves. Soon all the water turned to ice. So I slid my way to the sports section, and put on some skates... and I ice skated, using shelves as supports at first, and then when I was more sure of myself, i grabbed some toys, and me and the friends who were with me played hockey for a while. Unfortunately, I fell and that woke me up.  :Sad:

----------


## Robot_Butler

I just tore up the Atlantis Buffet in Reno this weekend.  Too bad that doesn't count.

----------


## magical mike

I Guess mine counted?
Oh well, I still wana do a better job!

----------


## Creation X

> When I LD I am going to try both at the same time!
> 
> Go ice skating on the water to get to Atlantis! Does this count?



This is how I accomplished both of them.
I was ice skating on a small lake, and I jumped up and when I came back down the ice cracked, and I fell and couldn't start swimming up. I sank down, and instead of getting darker, it got lighter. I looked down and there was a beautiful castle. I could somehow breath underwater, and started swimming down to the entrance. The door lowered down and I stepped into the castle. Mermaids where swimming around everywhere. I turned around to watch the door go up, and when I did I woke up  :Sad: 


It was an awesome dream though.

----------


## Captain Frapo

> Hello all, I'm a lurker of this thread. I'd try these tasks if I could get lucid more often and last a while. I'd suggest something: Maybe you could add an Master Task / Ultimate Task that asks you to do morally/ethically wrong things that you'd never do in real life. Example: Kill a baby, eat your puke, make out with an animal, sleep with a relative etc. You can guess how disgusting and hard it'd get...



Hey, I think this is an awesome idea. This is fantastic! I, for one, am all for exploring the darker regions of dreaming, and playing with my shadow. A lot of time experiencing these helps relieve the waking self.

----------


## Hercuflea

lol the wings are still santas sleigh

----------


## magical mike

I take it back lol

----------


## Creation X

I did it...(my post)
how come I haven't gotten my so called "reward" yet ^_^

----------


## endymion

This was a fun advanced task to do...I only wish I made more of my time in Atlantis (or remembered more of what I did)!

*Attempt #1: SUCCESS!*
(The following is the relevant part of the dream for the advanced task attempt. To see the full dream, check out my dream journal.)

Finally I once again remember my intention to get to Atlantis, so I try a different method this time: spinning. Honestly, I shouldn’t even bother with the whole doors method anymore because spinning is so much more effective for me. Needless to say, it works again this time. I get to the scene that I had planned out in my mind before the dream – a sandy beach bordering the sea that leads down to Atlantis. Here there are a lot of distractions, like little cities built into the sandy cliffs and creatures prancing around along the shore. For some reason I feel this compulsion to destroy the tiny sand-cities, so I go around kicking them into oblivion for a while. Then I get back on track and enter the water, diving in and swimming deeper and deeper. As soon as I submerge I have this realization that I’ve never really done underwater breathing while lucid. I imagined it would be unlike real life in terms of visibility, resistance, and the whole texture and lung sensation, but to my surprise it was very life-like, with little pockets of air even coming from my exhales and the visibility being generally very poor like in real life. When I get to a certain depth everything goes black; I have the tactile sensation of still diving ever deeper in the water, but I can’t see anything. Eventually even this is lost as the scene fades.

I end up somewhere else (probably home again), but this time I try a new strategy, one that in hindsight seems very clever: I just reach out and grasp on to a trident, which materializes right in my hands. When I pull myself towards the trident, the old scene vanishes and a new one has taken its place – right in Atlantis! I find myself alone in this museum-like room. The walls are translucent and look sea-blue from the water reflecting in through the glass – a very elegant and fitting atmosphere overall. All around me are displays of fantastic sea creatures – fish and mermaids and such. I walk along them and when I get to the last one, a huge blue and gold eel or barracuda or something, it starts looking at me! It looks kind of cartoonish, like something out of a Disney movie, but it comes alive and starts talking even, all the while it’s mounted there in the center of the room. Unfortunately, I forget what it says, but this creature was definitely the thing that stuck out most in my mind while reflecting on the dream.

Eventually I leave the museum room and come to this lobby area full of activity. It reminds me of a food court in a shopping mall. All the denizens of Atlantis are going about their business, completely oblivious to me. Although I feel a lot happens after this, I can’t remember any of it. Perhaps I go on having some nonlucid adventures in Atlantis, but I can’t recall one way or another. The next thing I know I’m awake in my bed.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

I'll try this if I achieve to induce a LD but I suspect to have my fist LD on February first so it'd be too late... :Sad:  Next time!

----------


## Hukif

Not like I doesn't like it or anything but... I hasn't done any task yet and have the atlantis thing on me <.<

----------


## XxJOxX

Dream #2: LUCID!

This dream starts off as me and my friend are going to heaven, then I think "But I'm asleep!"
And then I do a nose RC and *become lucid but immediately everything went black. So I'm thinking to myself of what to do and I remember I just have to open my "eyes" and I was in my bedroom! I realized that the dream was fading so I yelled "CLARITY NOW!" and everything was EXTREMELY VIVID.
It was dark outside so I yelled "LET THERE BE LIGHT"*
And he saw and it was GooOOoOOoOOD .

Ok, jokes aside...

*I proceed downstairs and this girl is standing in front of my door, so I think "Maybe I should use my hand as an orgasm gun!" So I "shoot" her, and she is like, "AHHHH OMG!"

I started to laugh a lot. Anyways, I remembered the basic lucid task of the month, skate on ice. So I transported to my local hockey arena, the Vaughan Sports Centre. I say " hockey stuff on now!" and all my goalie stuff is now on me. I go onto the ice, and think it would be fun with some shooters. So I imagine them going onto the ice. When they shoot, I would just slow down time so I can stop their shots easier>.>

So I say "Ok, practice is over!" and they all left. As I get off the ice my dream fades* and when I woke up I said

"HOLY FUCKING SHIT!"
"MY FIRST LUCID DREAM IN AT LEAST A YEAR!!!"
After that I quieted down because I realized that I was about to wake up my mom... That wouldn't be good....

----------


## Wolfsbane

> *+Jan.8+*
> 
> I was in my old house, but I didn't live there. I'm not sure how I got in, but I was there alone. I wandered throughout the house seeing what the new owners had done with it. All of the decorations throughout the house had deep red, gold, and bronze colors. There was a giant curtain separating the open living room from the rest of the house, and I figured that it was someone's bedroom. My sister showed up to look around, and I think she startled me a bit. I walked into my old bedroom, and it looked just like I remembered it.
> 
> As I looked out my window, I realized I was dreaming. I opened the window and crouched on the ledge. I closed my eyes and thought, "Below me is an ocean. A Hawaiin crystal blue ocean. There are colorful fish and coral reefs, but no sharks are in sight. Atlantis is down there." When I opened my eyes, I was standing at the patio door. I closed my eyes and thought of Atlantis again. When I opened them and walked outside, my mom appeared and followed me. She kept asking me things like if I was going to do laundry soon or if I could go inside and look at something. "Stupid distracting dream character," I thought, "Go back inside! Or sit down. Whatever. Just get out of my way."
> 
> As I walked toward the lawn, I once again imagined water and Atlantis. When I opened my eyes, there was a huge, square swimming pool in the ground. It was at least 20 feet deep. I jumped in and looked around underwater. In the middle I saw colorful coral and kelp, but no lost city. I saw two sharks at the other side of the pool, and they were heading towards me. I held on to the ledge to keep my head out of the water and thought, "I can deal with anything the sharks throw at me. I'm a professional shark wrestler." When I looked again, the sharks were still there.
> 
> I closed my eyes and took a deep breath. When I opened them, I was in a normal-looking pool and was only semi-lucid. *Ninja9578* sat on an edge with his feet dangling in the water. Around me were other DVers (nobody in particular). It felt like a philosophical discussion group, and Ninja was leading it. He asked things like, "What _is_ lucid dreaming? We all know what it means to have a lucid dream, but what does that truly mean to you?"
> ...



I tried, but I didn't quite make it there. Maybe next time.  ::D: 






> "Maybe I should use my hand as an orgasm gun!" So I "shoot" her, and she is like, "AHHHH OMG!"



lmao! That would be an awesome invention. :]


*Endymion:* Your Atlantis sounds cool.  ::D: 
All the water in my dreams (ever since childhood) has been kinda fake. It looks and feels real, but there's no water resistance or air bubbles.

----------


## ninja9578

Yay!  I made it into wolf's dream  ::content::

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

Last night I got a short LD in which I only got to spin unvoluntearly... Just after I had a dialogue with a seal and it even huged me and then it attacked my brother and I asked it why it did that and it told me that my brother had offended Dream Pirate. I asked the seal who Dream Pirate was so it opened a book in which I saw some undersea place and I saw lots of whale... I don't think it counts since I had lost lucidity before that part and that all I saw was a drawing but I'm close... I'll hope that I get to do it fully before the end of this month...

----------


## goldentheponygirl

Had a dream wher I was next to a body of water watching whales.  I became lucid and froze the water and went ice skating, then I jumped through the ice and went under water, I saw the whales swimming and went to the bottom and saw a tiled floor with plants and chairs, then I woke

----------


## XxJOxX

ummm... does mine count?

----------


## panta-rei

You'll find out soon enough, XxJOxX

----------


## XxJOxX

> You'll find out soon enough, XxJOxX



lol. YOU SOUND WISE  ::aphiusiscrazy::

----------


## Robot_Butler

> The walls are translucent and look sea-blue from the water reflecting in through the glass – a very elegant and fitting atmosphere overall. All around me are displays of fantastic sea creatures – fish and mermaids and such. I walk along them and when I get to the last one, a huge blue and gold eel or barracuda or something, it starts looking at me! It looks kind of cartoonish, like something out of a Disney movie, but it comes alive and starts talking even, all the while it’s mounted there in the center of the room. Unfortunately, I forget what it says, but this creature was definitely the thing that stuck out most in my mind while reflecting on the dream.



This reminds me of when you go to an aquarium or natural history museum where they have the life-size fiberglass whales and sharks hanging from the ceiling.  It would be intimidating to have one of them spring to life and start talking like that.

I can't wait to do this task.  It love sea monsters, and my undersea adventures are always some of my best dreams.

----------


## ninja9578

For the first time since September,  finally finished a task, the advanced one too  ::D: 

I was flying along some bridges, I don't remember how I got lucid.  There were like golden gate bridges, but brown and with some really surrealistic architecture in between the lanes.  I swooped down and stepped off of one.  I was able to control my speed by swimming, even though I wasn't swimming to move.  I shot up in the air, remembering the advanced task of the month and then swooped down as fast as I could into the water.

After  few seconds of going through the water I saw a pyramid down below, like the one on the badge.  I got to it and there were a number of stone buildings around it, but the water was so dark that there was little so see.  Suddenly I grew huge and the water level lowered and the tops of the pyramid and a few other buildings poked up out of the water and I sat there, much bigger than the pyramid.  They felt slimy to the touch.

----------


## panta-rei

Hey! How did XxJOxX get his wings and I didn't?

----------


## ninja9578

Because it was the last on the page and i missed it  :Oops:

----------


## panta-rei

Thats okay, ninja. I don't mind that much.  ::D:

----------


## John11

This is from last Friday, but I've just been too lazy to type it up.

This was the result of a WILD.  It ended up being one of my longest LDs since every time I thought the dream had ended, either I was wrong or I DEILD'd back.  I was able to do both of the challenges.  I'm leaving out most of it, but if you want to read the whole thing, it's here:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...0&postcount=84

The parts where I complete the challenges are in blue.




> ...
> 
> I felt like I woke up again, but again I could tell it was just an FA.  This time I felt my way into my living room and finally some visuals started forming.  I began humming.  I decided I would hum the entire time since it seemed to be keeping the dream stable.  I walked out of my front door and went to the right down the hall.  I was hoping there would be an ice skating rink in that direction since I hadnt gone that way in my dreams yet, but it exited to an area that looked like part of the outside of my high school.  There was a large green field to the front and left of me and a street further in front of me.  There was a kid out in the middle of the grassy area with ice skates on.  I decided to go over and get them from him.
> 
> I went over to him and I was concerned he might not give them to me, but he did.  I started putting them on and I saw a small lake nearby.   I thought maybe I could get it to freeze over, but I woke up.
> 
> ...
> 
> Anyway, then I realized I was actually still dreaming.  I somersaulted out of my bed.  I had no dream visuals, but I ran out of my apartment and back to where the house was.  There still werent any visuals, but I decided it would be fun to go somewhere else.  I decided while I couldnt see, I would just use super speed to run down the road next to my apartment complex.  I super sped down the road, but I still had no visuals.  I really didnt even know where I was.  I realized that this was silly.  I thought, All Ive really been doing is visualizing where I expected to be, so now Im going to expect to be at an ice skating rink.  
> ...

----------


## Lusense

Hmm, I always wanted to do these tasks, but I always get lazy and forget  :tongue2: . Gonna do this one for sure the Atlantis sounds like a sweet idea although I hate going underwater  :Sad: .

----------


## Wolfsbane

> Hmm, I always wanted to do these tasks, but I always get lazy and forget . Gonna do this one for sure the Atlantis sounds like a sweet idea although I hate going underwater .



You could always imagine Atlantis before it sank into the ocean, or you could try to make the ocean dry up so you can find the remains. These are your dreams. If you don't like something, just get rid of it. :]

----------


## Ryan.

The basic task should be easy enough for me as I played hockey throughout most of my childhood.  When attempting WBTB, as I drift out of conciousness, I sometimes picture myself skating while imagining the cold air in my face, the feeling of the blade cutting the ice, etc.  It stabilizes the dream quite nicely.

Gonna try it again tonight. I forgot about it until this post.  :tongue2:

----------


## John11

So my dream just outside of Atlantis didn't count?   :Sad: 

I'll see if I can make it inside next time.  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Oops, I didn't finish reading your dream.  I'll get youer wings changed.

----------


## deepsleep

It wasn't for very long but heres what happened.
(I imagined myself souring over top the ice. I wasn't going that fast. But it was really cool.
It WAS lucid (my 2nd lucid by the way so big achievement for me :] )
Anyways. there was other people on the ice except they were not skating. they were standing at a distance with their skates on but weren't going anywhere. That's basically all i can remember.
By the way i used the technique where you picture a scene and focus on it and then you fall asleep and dream about it etc..


BTW
*Im going to try this again later and see if i can get the dream any clearer and maybe skate around some more =)*

----------


## Robot_Butler

I finally remembered to go to Atlantis.  It was not what I had expected, but I am happy with the results.





> I feel disoriented as I transition to sleep. My body feels distant, and my imagination becomes more real. Instead of lying in bed, I believe I am sitting at a desk surrounded by high tech equipment. I am hooked up to an array of lights and computers I know is some kind of EEG I can control by flexing my mind. I hear a clear voice right in my ear say, "Find Annabelle, Dream Queen." I know my WILD has succeeded, so I look down at my hands to count my fingers. They look normal, so I look away and check again. This time, my fingers are stubby like a dwarf, and I count 6 on each hand.
> 
> I look up to see a beautiful young woman lying next to me. We are in my old house from high school, lying in my old bed. The woman is discussing her sex life, but I am not paying much attention. The way she is laying draped across me is very overpowering and forceful. She is incredibly strong, and holding me down without even trying. I relax, and float upward towards the ceiling, pushing her voice from my mind, and leaving her behind.
> 
> The bedroom window fills my vision, so I float towards it. I land on the sill, looking down to the front yard below me. As I leap down to the grass, I remember, "Atlantis." Telling myself the grass is water, I splash right through it. It was only a thin layer of grass floating on the surface like a swamp. Darkness surrounds me as I sink down into the deep water. After a few moments, I feel my feet touch the rocky bottom. I swim swiftly in the total darkness, using my sense of touch to feel along the bottom with my hands. I try to visualize a vast, high-tech underwater city, like the one in the movie "The Abyss." A light appears ahead, and I swim towards it, assuming it will be the entrance to this underwater paradise.
> 
> When I approach the light, it turns out to be the surface of the water. I climb out, finding myself on the grassy lawn of my old neighborhood park. I must have just swam underground a few blocks to the park. The grass is swampy, and I am sunken in to mid-calf. Looking around, I see the neighborhood has all been flooded. The houses are all in the right place, but they are abandoned, boarded up, and sitting in shallow water. It looks like a tidal wave or tropical storm has ripped through the neighborhood, flooding it like Atlantis.
> 
> I climb a nearby fence, behind which used to be an open field. I want to get a good view of my surroundings. Instead of a cow pasture on the other side of the fence, I see endless rows of suburban houses. They stretch into the night as far as I can see. Sitting on top of the fence, I watch the lights come on in each house, one by one, as if they are turning back on after a blackout. I have the feeling each of the lit windows holds a pair of eyes, watching me. They are not happy about me being there.
> ...

----------


## Zeno

W.....o.....w

----------


## deepsleep

woahhhhhhhhh!

----------


## Rainman

Finally a task that I was able to accomplish! Well, the basic part. Here's what I wrote in my dream journal. As a side note, I have non-lucid dreams about ice skating very very frequently.

I am in a long tunnel looks like the area below a launch pad. The walls are grey and I can see a small stream of water in the middle. I turn a corner to see my sister with my friend Maura. I'm instantly taken aback and I ask Maura, "Why are you hanging out with my sister?" She says to me something like, "I can be with whoever I want". For some reason, at this point I realize I'm dreaming, and my sister and Maura fade away almost immediately.

I remember one of the things I wanted to do was go ice skating. I turn to the nearest wall to me, and walk into it. As I cross the threshold, I see the instant materialization of a brilliant, beautiful, large ice arena. My "heart" races, as I love to skate. I decide that I already have ice skates on, and alas, there they are! I begin to skate, and wanted to see if I could do a tripple salchow, which I cannot do in the waking world. Of course, the jump I did ended up being something entirely different, but I successfully pulled it off. I try a few other jumps, and float way high in the air each time I jump. It seems I'm having a difficulty making it realistic, so I move on to making the lost city of atlantis.

This time I see if I can spin. I end up in a large body of water, underwater. Unfortunately, it doesn't look anything like a unique dreamscene of atlantis, it looks like the underwater city that Jar Jar Binks lived in from "Starwars Episode I- The Phantom Menace". As soon as I step in, a man approaches me and tells me I'm not supposed to be here, and proceeds to call security. They arrive, and I begin to yell, explaining to them that I am just dreaming, and can do as I please, and demand that they leave me be, but they aren't listening. I think I'm not fully lucid anymore, otherwise I wouldn't be trying to convince them that I have rights, and such.

Anyway, after that, I really did lose lucidity.. it happened so fast, but I don't consider the advanced task completed. The ice skating one was EASY that's something I normally do anyway  :wink2:  That's actually in my "adoption" profile for something I want to perfect.

Cheers  :wink2:

----------


## Drazila

Robot Butler,  that is seriously one f the coolest dreams I have ever read.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Thanks  ::D:   Still, I think it could have used a few fish people or topless mermaids.

----------


## Robot_Butler

> You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.



I just wanted to remind everyone who accomplished this month's task that you are welcome to come visit the Lucid Task Club to help brainstorm for future tasks.

----------


## sanjar

Do I get the wings for visiting the Lost City of Atlantis?
Ok, here is the story. 
Last night I had an ordinary dream about walking around with my mum. We entered an elevator. As I do often dream about elevators( they always go up very very fast..), I thought "oh this is my dream sign, is this a dream?" 
I realized that I am dreaming. I turned to my mum and said: this is a dream. I was really excited (although mum looked a little bit confused). I tried a few things then but it didn't work so well. At one point I got somewhat scared and screamed. Then a FA happened. I looked at a digital watch (there is not a such watch in my room) and I saw it was 3:38. I was back in my dream and again I was aware that it was a dream. I saw my close friend and I said "you wouldn't believe this, this is just a dream, lets do something together and tomorrow you can tell me if you remember this dream as well" (I was attempting the 'shared dreaming' or something...) He replied 'ok, lets do it'. 
Then I remembered this task for the month of January. I talked to my friend about it. Lets fly to the Atlantis. First, we looked at a big map. I was trying to find where the Atlantic ocean is. I found it, but it didn't look right. It was somehow too small for the ocean and looked more like the Mediteranian Sea. But I accepted it the way it was. The next moment we teleported ourselves to the Lost city. I saw the city. It was magnificent and beautiful. But I saw only the buildings not any people in there. The buildings were built of the white stone, they were huge and looked a lot like the buildings in the Old Greece (Athena, Pantheon etc).
 I tried to remember some details that I could report in this forum! I remember thinking about Ninja and how I will write this post. Then I saw a star on one of the buildings, it was placed above the entrance and was beautiful, even shiny. I counted how many arms is there , and it was a star with 5 arms.
I didn't wake up there, although I do not remember what happened after that... but I was lucid for some time... was travelling somewhere on a train.... Funny how I got there by flying  or teleporting myself there - but had to take a train to get back... (train in the Atlantis ...he he he)
The feeling was great! I saw the Lost City. And it was beautiful. I may go back and look for some people as well ... 
For now, I am bringing back from Atlantis this beautiful shiny star that I found on a huge white building in the Lost City.  ::dreaming:: 
Looking forward to your replies. See you in a dream world...

----------


## Lusense

I was flying around random places my whole dream and then went over the ocean. The thought of Atlantis came to my mind and I told myself that it was waiting in the water just below me. I just started to fly toward it and then my dream ended (by coincidence?). If it happens again I'll know to not mess around and get down there quick haha  :tongue2: .

----------


## Robot_Butler

I wonder what the significance of the 5 pointed star is, Sanjar.  I guess it makes sense that the city was deserted.  It is, after all, a lost and dead city.

Did your shared dreaming experiment work out?  Your friend didn't dream of atlantis, too, did he?

Lusense, maybe you woke up from some sort of atlantean security system.  They have it in place to keep dreamers from discovering their paradise  :wink2:

----------


## Lusense

Haha, trying to put ideas in my head so I can't get in? Harsh, man.  :Sad:  jk

----------


## Robot_Butler

It's the bermuda triangle of dream land. You'll never find it Bwahaha  ::evil::

----------


## Hukif

My attemp... on atlantis, I just think the skating one is impossible for me in just 1 month <.<

WILD

Now, Im in a dark place, recall about the atlantis thing and try to teleport, but fail as there is nothing where I am (DT requires something to be there), so instead, I draw a circle and then start to summon the thing, constructing it molecule by molecule so I will get there, I was at half the way, with around 10 buildings, a blue reflection all over the place and water surrounding along with many crystals when Im woken again ah well, at least I tried it <.<

If I can't do the basic, will do the advanced! Just wait! (hope its within this month)

----------


## deepsleep

> My attemp... on atlantis, I just think the skating one is impossible for me in just 1 month <.<



I did it on my second lucid since joining this forum (I ran around screaming of course)
I had actually been trying to have a dream about ice skating before that though. and I had finally rlly rlly tried for it hah.

----------


## Hukif

Oh but I can't do it because its a sport... which for me, is a really hard thing to do, never skated on my life, so Ice Skating is nearly impossible in 1 month (for me), still will try tough <.<

----------


## hellohihello

> Oh but I can't do it because its a sport... which for me, is a really hard thing to do, never skated on my life, so Ice Skating is nearly impossible in 1 month (for me), still will try tough <.<



It's a dream 

Can't we do anything  ::D:

----------


## sanjar

[



> QUOTE=Robot_Butler;1007278]I wonder what the significance of the 5 pointed star is, Sanjar.  I guess it makes sense that the city was deserted.  It is, after all, a lost and dead city.
> 
> Did your shared dreaming experiment work out?  Your friend didn't dream of atlantis, too, did he?



 :smiley:  the 5 pointed star was on the flag of the country that I used to live in... the flag  doesn't exist anymore, neither the country...  And I am not talking about the lost city....  
And for the shared dreaming... no, my friend didn't dream about the Atlantis BUT he said (before I told him anything about my dream)   that he had a strange dream last night although he couldn't remember the details... 
Coincidence...?   ::shock::    yes, probably ...what else it could be, ha? ...still...
****

----------


## Yoshu

Damn I got back into dreaming tool late this month didn't I  :Sad: 
I am going to use these last 8 days to try the advanced one, this HOPEFULY will be easy for me because of the TV show 'Stargate Atlantis'. I can visualise what atlasntis would be like very easily  :smiley: 

Wish me luck 
xx

----------


## Hukif

From my journal:

DEILD

Weird enough, I wanted to give a try to Ice Skating, to which I discovered wasnt a good idea, put the Skates and then teleported to a place with Ice, of course, I just got lucky last time, I couldnt even move my legs withouth falling to the ground this time, lucky me, at least there was a big statue in the middle of the place to which I could hold in case of falling again, so did that and then took of the silly skates, then teleported to do the atlantis task. But woke up

WILD

Now on a town close to a beach, made a big hole on the earth and went down, in my way found an octopus and a squid, whom I transformed into monsters to aid me defeat the kraken, then again I dont think I would need any help considering I was travelling underground, anyway, once I got there, the place was too gray, dead and boring, the only thing that was still standing were tons of brown glowing rocks, I wanted to conquer the place! So to make up for it, told my new minions to look for any treasure that may be close to the city, I was feeling really bad, those crystals were giving me some kind of headache, so I wanted to leave soon, told that to new minions and they were heading back, but then a pale grey cave (that was right above the city) grabbed my attention, it had a cool look to, like a spiked turtle or something, I could easily acces it trough the city, which was destroyed (I think I said that before) and boring, so then told the minions to go there, then started to stalk them with telekinesis, when they got in, they got out, I explain, when they got there the thing sneezed, apparently it was a really, really big octopus, so it was only logical, but somehow that activated some traps that sent tons of fishes and arrows towards my minions, had to save them using telekinesis, which caused me a lot of pain, these silly crystals in the city were damaging me, good thing there was no live there, or else I would mostly lose, minions quickly got to my place with tons of useless stuff, which I gave to them and granted them one wish! Then woke up due to the pain was satisfied with going to Atlantis so didnt go back to sleep. (That and I was hungry)

Failed the basic task again... its to hard! And advanced wasn't that hard <.<

----------


## Robot_Butler

Walms, your dreams always sound like so much fun.  You have such a great imagination! The giant octopus sounds awesomely frightening, in a good way.  I have a love/fright relationship with sea monsters.

----------


## Hukif

Can't believe I missed this...





> It's a dream 
> 
> Can't we do anything



I can't, canceled omnipotence and my dreams always liked to follow some parts of logic, so its rather hard to do lol





> Walms, your dreams always sound like so much fun.  You have such a great imagination! The giant octopus sounds awesomely frightening, in a good way.  I have a love/fright relationship with sea monsters.



Oh I think they are cute too (probably misunderstood the love/fright part), excepting when I get eaten... which happens most of the times I find a sea monster <.<

----------


## Androxity

There was a town that kept shifting into my dreams. It had tall skyscrapers that were aqua blue and dark blue and it looked as if it were underwater. I looked around, it seemed as if everyone was gliding along the ground, I realized that we were all ice skating. There were many people busy doing their daily routines, it was like a market place in Europe but with exquisite elegance. Then my view went into a sort of movie mode, or how you say "fly on a wall" perspective. The king of Atlantis was aging to his last moment, he would be dieing shortly and his son would need a home. There was a sort of a large board made of glass that shimmered like water. It was blank, the king looked very pale, more pale than all the other Atlanteans by far. He was whispering something, I couldn't hear him, but I wished to know what he was saying. Then his final words were being etched into the water/glass board. It was in another language, but somehow I knew what was written, it strongly resembled Japanese but was slightly different. He was leaving this plane of reality, into a long sleep as he described it, his son would become the heir to his throne, which was very plain white.

The next thing I knew, he had passed on. I was back in my body outside of the capital, out in the marketplace again. I looked around, every single elf (the Atlanteans resembled elves strongly, elongated ears, very tall and slender), started to emit a golden glow from the center of their chest. The glow was so beautiful and captivating, I also noticed that all of them were wearing either forest green suits, or pure white with gold trimming suits. The women had flowing hair down to their lower backs, whilst the men had hair that was either spiked up, fell down to their chins, or was put back into a queue (pony tail). It was as if all of them were interconnected by a magical force that tied their very beings to the king.

I felt like a guest there, no one paid any attention to me however, the crisp golden glows emanating from their chests sort of drew them towards the capital, and we all started to ice skate towards it. There wasn't ice on the ground though, it was some other substance. I followed everyone to where they were going.

There were thousands of them. They were flooding the center of the city, all the green and white specs in the distance, all their glows lighting up the sky with a golden hue. Light dancing off the walls and buildings, there were these small fairy like creatures flying through the sky as well... I was floating up into the sky, there weren't thousands of elves, there weren't hundreds of thousands of elves, there were millions.

We were all gazing up at the tower in the center of the city, a man dressed in solid white walked out from the uppermost balcony. He started to speak in a normal voice. Everyone heard him as if he was standing not 3 feet from you, not a speaker system, but speaking through their bonds by blood. He was reading from the king's statements.

His son was now king.

----

Well this is my first Task of the Month, and I was rather surprised that I pulled it off! It was more amazing than words can describe, truly I will try to draw what I experienced, although I doubt it will be as beautiful as I remember.

-----

Just to clarify a few things:

For those of you who have watched the Animation series from Japan known as "Bleach" it was much like るこんがい　(Soul Society) in structure, with the capital being in the center of the city. I must say, it was the most amazing city I have ever been in.

----------


## ninja9578

Sounds interesting  :smiley:

----------


## ninja9578

Only a few more days guys  ::D:

----------

